# Gearshift extension



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

I am installing a tiller extension on a older 6hp evinrude mounted on a square back canoe. I would love to not have to reach back to the shifter. Anyone have an idea of how to put linkage on the shifter to extend out along the tiller extension.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a 40 suzuki done at a alum welder.....basically involves a flat small plate welded to some 3/8 round stock at a 30-45 degree to the necessary length...flat plate is screwed,in my case, on to the lever ,,,then powder coated to match motor..
worked great


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

thanks


----------

